# CW2 Edward Cantrell



## racing_kitty (Mar 6, 2012)

Chief Cantrell was killed in a house fire, trying to rescue his two children.  Link to story here.

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.


----------



## CDG (Mar 6, 2012)

Christ...... Very sad story.

RIP Chief Cantrell.


----------



## ManBearPig (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 6, 2012)

That is horrible.  As a father of two little ones, it just rips at my heart strings.  RIP Isabella and Natalia, and Chief Cantrell.  Thank you for your service.  Prayers out to Mrs. Cantrell, friends, and family.


----------



## elle (Mar 6, 2012)

Prayers of strength and comfort to the Cantrell family.  Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 6, 2012)

Just read this story on Yahoo.  Horrible.  My prayers are with the Cantrell family.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 6, 2012)

Heard this on the news as I was driving home.
Damn, that's all I can say, Damn.


----------



## formerBrat (Mar 6, 2012)

Read about it on yahoo-AP as well, horrible event. RIP Chief Cantrell, prayers and condolences out to family and friends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Simply dreadful news . Rest In God's Peace Chief, Prayers out.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 6, 2012)

I can barely wrap my head around this. This one really tugs at the heart strings. My prayers are going out to his family, they must be going through an unimaginable pain right now.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't imagine what his wife and son are going through... RIP to the Chief and his two girls.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Prayers to Chief Cantrell's wife and family.  Rest in peace to Chief and his little ones. .  So sad.  DOL


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest in peace, Chief.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest in peace chief.

F.M.


----------



## Rangermom (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/06/us/north-carolina-soldier-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

A decorated U.S. soldier died Tuesday morning along with his two young daughters as he attempted to rescue the girls from their burning North Carolina home, the Cumberland County Sheriff's Office said.
Chief Warrant Officer II Edward Duane Cantrell, 36, was a member of the 3rd Special Forces Group at Fort Bragg.
The Green Beret had returned in August from his latest overseas deployment, said Lt. Col. April Olsen, spokeswoman for U.S. Army Services Command at Fort Bragg.
His wife, Louise, told officials the family was upstairs when the fire broke out just before 2 a.m. Tuesday in Hope Mills, a suburb of Fayetteville.
She jumped from a second-floor window and ran next door to call for help while her husband went to get their daughters, ages, 4 and 6, said Debbie Tanna, spokeswoman for the sheriff's office.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 7, 2012)

This is truly heartbreaking...

RIP to CWO Cantrell and his two little girls.  Prayers out to his wife.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very sad indeed..

RIP  to CWO Cantrell and his two little girls. Prayers out to his wife.


----------



## tova (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 104TN (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't imagine the pain of Mrs Cantrell's heartache or the emotion the Chief felt in his final moments. I pray none of us ever do.

Anyone closer to this know that Mrs Cantrell is being looked after?


----------



## goon175 (Mar 8, 2012)

If and when anyone gets any info on any charities or donation links that may be sat up, please post it here. I'd like to know that the surviving are comfortable financially.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2012)

The Special Forces Association is collecting donations for the immediate needs of the family.

Emergency Relief Fund/Cantrell 
c/0 Administrative Director
Special Forces Association
PO Box 41436
Fayetteville, NC 28309

or you can go to the SFA National website emergency relief fund page to donate:
http://www.specialforcesassociation.org/donations/emergency-relief-fund/


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 9, 2012)

He was the epitome of an SF soldier, and everybody that knew him thought the world of him.
RIP Brother...

SBG sends


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Mar 11, 2012)

To CWO3 Cantrells family, teammates and friends, I'm so sorry for your loss

To Mrs Cantrell,  I know that no words will help ease the horrible pain you are going through. There simply are no words but I just want you to know, as you can see on this site, that so many people, some of us that do not even know you personally hurt in our hearts at the tragic loss of your husband CWO3 Cantrell and little Natalia and Isabella. I'm so sorry Mrs Cantrell..I know your heart is broken in 10000000000 pieces....when you look up to the sky at night..you will see 3 beautiful shining stars...in the sky... those are your husband and little angels looking down on you letting you know that they are with you. Hug Sasha tight, she will be help you through this...dogs are amazing...keep her close... Again, I'm so very very sorry. This has broken my heart....how I wish I had a magic wand to make this just a bad dream. How I wish.
Sincerely and with deepest condolences.  T~ ( sister of a fallen Marine)


----------

